# "freelancer visa" - any recent experiences?



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

We're off to Berlin for the final five months of the year. We'd typically have the entire family on an Aufenhaltserlaubnis for "Wissenschäftler" because it's my wife's research sabbatical (she still draws her university salary and keeps health insurance for all of us). I'm hoping to work as a contractor - I have a standing offer from a design firm I've done projects with in the past. I've looked into the "freelancer visa" (Freiberufler/Selbständige) and figure I qualify as I can credibly claim to be a "designer" in the internet sense of the word. 

I've already booked our appointment with the Ausländerbehörde, and explained the situation by e-mail. They didn't say no. 

Anyone have any recent experiences, or thoughts, on this? I'll be on a Canadian passport, for what it's worth.


----------

